# Good Wi-Fi Router for BSNL broadband.



## sai_cool (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi guys,

my old modem went kaput!, so i have to buy a new modem(not from bsnl).

it should have ethernet port, usb port, wifi (802.11 b/g) and of course must work with dataone.

please suggest me a good router.

thank you.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 26, 2007)

I am also in need ..

waiting for reply guyssss


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 26, 2007)

try the new range from netgear which have a high range & are industry standard but they can be costly sometimes. if yes then go dlink


----------



## Akshay (Jan 26, 2007)

Chk d ones frm netgear. Dey r d best in terms of price n quality. One of dem is featured in dis month's digit issue (cost arnd Rs.4300) but it doesnt hav all d features u need.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 29, 2007)

Akshay said:
			
		

> Chk d ones frm netgear. Dey r d best in terms of price n quality. One of dem is featured in dis month's digit issue (cost arnd Rs.4300) but it doesnt hav all d features u need.



What r the features n specification to look on to buy a router???


----------



## Akshay (Jan 29, 2007)

The model I was referring to was Netgear DG834G costing arnd Rs.4200. Odr one is ASUS WL-600G costing arnd Rs.8500 but its got ADSL m USB whereas Netgear does not hav USB. 

*SOURCE: Digit Magazine - Jan 07 issue*

@ganeshkumar

Basic wud b d coverage u need coz some routers hav excellent coverage n data transfer speed whereas odrs r not gud enuf. U wil hav to go thru entire wifi test conduct in Jan 07 digit issue to get exact picture. 

Digit has recommended ASUS WL-530G Router (Rs.4400) but it doesnt hav ADSL


----------

